# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  اعشاب

## أميرة قوس النصر

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الموضوع هذا فيه جميع الاعشاب والخضروات وبالشرح مع فوائدها
اى شى يخطر على بالك بالخضروات والاعشاب بتلاقيه موجود
وان شاء الله تستفيدوا منه

ملفوف ـ اللخنة
Brassica Oleracea
نبات معروف لايحتاج إلى وصف وهو أحد نباتات العائلة الصليبية، ويتميز بقيمته الغذائية المرتفعة
الكرنب غنى بالسكريات والفيتامينات والعناصر المعدنية، فيوجد بـه فيتامينات (أ) و ك3 ، ب ، د ، هـ، ك.
تنتشر زراعته في معظم دول العالم
يؤكل الكرنب محشوا ( الملفوف ) للحصول على قيمة غذائية عالية
يمكن استعمال أوراق الكرنب خارجيا على الجروح والقرحات والالتهابات وللمشاكل الجلدية وخاصة حب الشباب
أثبتت اختبارات حديثة أن أوراق الكرنب فعالة في علاج تقرحات المعدة
لعلاج التهاب القولون يغلي 60 جراما من الأوراق في 500 مل ماء لمدة ساعة ويشرب ثلاث مرات يوميا

*********

البقدونس
بقدونس
Petroselinum Sativum
نبات معروف من فصيلة الخيميات، وهو نبات حولي، وقد انتشرت زراعته كنبات مطبخي حيث تستعمل أوراقه فى الطعام، وهو من التوابل المشهورة بالإضافة إلى فوائده الطبية
البقدونس غنى بفيتامين ( ب ) وفيتامين ( أ ) وغنى بأملاح الكالسيوم والبوتاسيوم والحديد والكبريت والفسفور
موطنة الأصلي حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط
الأجزاء المستعملة الأوراق والبذور والجذور
البقدونس مجدد للخلايا، وفاتح للشهية، ومدر للعرق
تستعمل الأوراق الطازجة فى الطعام
منظف للجسم من السموم
يُعجل الشفاء من السيلان عند النساء
مفيد فى اضطرابات الدورة الدموية واحتقان الثدي
يستخدم عصيره فى تنظيف الرأس والوجه
يغلى 50 جراما من النبات - البذور أو الجذور أو الأوراق - في لتر ماء لمدة خمس دقائق، أو تنقع لمدة ربع ساعة، يشرب من هذا المغلي أو المنقوع كوبان في اليوم قبل الطعام لعلاج الرمل البولي واضطراب الحيض
يغلي قبضة من البقدونس ومثلها من الكرفس ومثلها من البنفسج في كأس من الماء ويشرب صباحا على الريق كعلاج لطرد الديدان
يغلي 100 جرام من البذور في لتر ماء ويستعمل كغسيل مهبلي لعلاج السيلانات المهبلية
تهرس الأوراق وتستخدم في عمل كمادات مطهرة وشافية للقروح والجروح والأورام والآلام العصبية
كما تستعمل الأوراق المهروسة في عمل كمادات على الثدي لعلاج الالتهابات وأمراض الرضاعة
هذا، وزيت بذور البقدونس يستعمل ضد الضعف الجنسي واضطراب الحيض والحمى
وللحصول على بشرة وضاءة جميلة للوجه يغسل الوجه صباحا ومساء ولمدة أسبوع بمغلي قبضة من البقدونس في لتر ماء لمدة 15 دقيقة، ويستعمل هذا المغلي فاترا
لعلاج الوجه من الحبوب والبثور يغسل الوجه مرتين بعصير أو منقوع البقدونس

ينصح علماء التغذية بأن يغسل البقدونس جيدا قبل استعماله، ولا ينقع في الماء، لأن النقع يذيب ما فيه من فيتامين "ج".

********

الجـزر
Daucus Satirus
ينتمي الجزر إلى العائلة الخيمية، ويوجد منه عدة أنواع، فمنه الأصفر والأحمر ، ولقد عرفه الإنسان منذ القدم، وأطال الأطباء القدامى فى سرد فوائد الجزر
بذور الجزر غنية بفيتامينات ب ، ج ، د ، هـ وبعض الأملاح المعدنية منها الكبريت والفوسفور والصوديوم والبوتاسيوم والمغنسيوم والحديد
تؤكل الثمرة طازجة أو مطهوة
الجزر غنى بفيتامين ( أ ) الذى ينتج منه الكاروتين المهم لتقوية العين
ويزيد الجزر من مقاومة الجسم للأمراض المعدية ، ويفيد فى حالات فقر الدم والضعف العام
والجزر مهم جدا لتغذية الأطفال؛ فهو يساعد على نمو الجسم ويعطيه المقاومة لكثيـر من الأمراض
يعطى الجزر للجسم حاجته من البوتاسيوم الذى يسبب نقصه تهيج الأعصاب
يستعمل الجزر في علاج القروح والتسلخات الجلدية، وذلك بمزج كمية من العصير مع 8 أضعافها من مسحوق الفحم، ويترك المزيج لمدة 24 ساعة للتخمر قبل الاستعمال، ثم يوضع مرة واحدة أو أكثر في اليوم فوق القروح النتنة
الجزر مهم جدا لتغذية الطفل، فهو يساعد على نمو الجسم، ويعطيه المقاومة لكثير من الأمراض ، ويستخدم الجزر في علاج كثير من أمراض الأطفال منها:
السعال، وذلك باستعمال شراب الجزر الذي يحضر بطبخ العصير مع السكر
لين العظام، يعطي الطفل ابتداء من الشهر الرابع بضع ملاعق من العصير يوميا
الإسهال، يستخدم في ذلك حساء الجزر، والذي يجهز بطبخ الجزر على نار هادئة لمدة ساعتين، بنسبة كيلو جزر لكل لتر ونصف من الماء، ويضاف إليه ثلاثة جرامات من الملح، ويقدم للطفل عوضا عن الحليب
تطهير الأمعاء، يقدم للطفل عصير الجزر نيئا أو مطبوخا لتطهير الأمعاء من الديدان والجراثيم

******


الخس
Lactuca Satiral
الخس من العائلة المركبة، وهو من المحاصيل المرتفعة في القيمة الغذائية، كما أنه نبات حولي وله أشكال متنوعة، ولذلك يختلف طول الأوراق باختلاف أصنافه، أما الثمار أو البذور فهي صغيرة الحجم ولونها غالباً بني غامق يميل إلى الأسود، وأهم الأصناف المنتشر زراعتها الإتوب والبلدي والرومي
تحتوي أوراق الخس على نسبة كبيرة من السكريات وكميات قليلة من الأملاح المعدنية مثل البوتاسيوم والمنجنيز والفسفور والكالسيوم والحديد، وهو مصدر غنى بالفيتامينات وخاصة فيتامين "هـ ".

يوجدفي وسط أوروبا ومنطقة البحر الأبيض وجنوب روسيا
الأجزاء المستعملة الجذور والأوراق
عرف قدماء المصريين نبات الخس وفوائده فى تهدئة الأعصاب وعلاج العقم وزيادة الخصوبة؛ نظرا لاحتوائه على فيتامين " هـ ".
و الخس دواء مسكن أو مهدئ ومرطب للبشرة وشاف للأرق
ويعتبر الخس ملين جيد، ويفيد فى حالات الاضطرابات الوظيفية وتصلب الشرايين واضطرابات الخصوبة ووهن المسنين
يؤكل الخس طازجاً أو يعصر ويشرب عصيره
لعلاج الدمامل والبثور تسحق كمية من أوراق الخس وتسخن مع زيت الزيتون حتى الغليان، بعد ذلك يستخدم الناتج في دهن الأجزاء المصابة
لعلاج العيون المتعبة والجفون المتورمة تغلى أوراق الخس في كمية من الماء ثم تترك لتبرد، يستخدم المحلول في غسل العيون والجفون بمسحها بقطعة من القطن أو الشاش النظيف. ويستفاد من هذا المغلي أيضا في غسل الوجه من أجل إزالة حب الشباب والبثور وتنقية لون البشرة
لعلاج اليرقان وانسداد الكبد والأرق والإمساك توضع كمية من أوراق الخس في لتر من الماء وتغلي على نار هادئة لمدة ساعة، تشرب هذه الكمية ثلاث مرات في اليوم في فترات متباعدة عن وجبات الطعام
لعلاج ارتفاع نسبة السكر في الدم تفرم كمية من أوراق الخس ويضاف إليها قليل من البصل والكرات والبقدونس ويتم تناولها كسلطة صحية، يؤدي ذلك إلى خفض نسبة السكر في الدم حوالي 30%

يجب غسل الخس جيداً قبل أكله بالماء والليمون أو الخل ، وذلك لأنها تسمد عادة بالأسمدة الطبيعية التى قد تسبب بعض الأمراض الميكروبية مثل التيفود والكوليرا والديدان المختلفة

*******
باذنجـان
Solanum Melongena
نبات مشهور من فصيلة الباذنجنيات، عرف منذ قديم الزمان، وكان يسمى بالفارسية " إبذنج " ومعناه "مناقير الجن " وعرفه العرب وأطلقوا عليه عدة أسماء منها: "الأنب" ، و"الحيصل" ، و"المغد" ، و"الوغد" . ورغم انخفاض القيمة الغذائية للباذنجان إلا أنه مفيد في علاج كثير من الأمراض والوقاية من بعضها الآخر، وتوجد منه عدة أنواع منها الأبيض والأسود والصغير والكبير
وصف الباذنجان قديما بأنه يطيب رائحة العرق ويدر البول
أما الطب الحديث فقد أكدت الأبحاث أنه مفيد للوقاية من السمنة أو إزالة السمنة الموجودة إذا استخدم كغذاء رئيسي، وذلك لسببين هما:
أولا:أنه يعوق انتقال الكوليسترول من المعدة إلى الشرايين ويخفض من نسبة الدهون، مما يجعله مفيدا أيضا في علاج تصلب الشرايين والوقاية منه
ثانيا:أنه منخفض السعرات الحرارية، فالمائة جرام منه لا تحوى أكثر من 29 وحدة حرارية
أوراق الباذنجان تصلح لصوقا للأمراض الجلدية مثل الحروق والخراجات والقوباء

*********

بَصَل، بصل فرعون، بصل الفأر ، سم الفأر ، أشقيل

نبات عشبي معمر من الفصيلة الزنبقية، ينتج أبصالا كبيرة الحجم تزن الواحدة منها 2 كيلو جرام أو أكثر، ويصل قطر البصل إلى 20 سم مغطاة بأوراق حرشفية، إما بيضاء فى بصل العنصل الأبيض أو حمراء فى بصل العنصل الأحمر
يتكون من جلوكسيدات متبلورة ، ومواد هلامية ، وكربوهيدرات ، وأكسلات الكالسيوم ، وزيوت طيارة
يوجد في البحر المتوسط ، وصحراء مصر الشرقية ورفح والعريش
الأجزاء المستعملة البصلة ـ الأوراق
- بصل العنصل الأبيض مقو للقلب ، ومنظم لضربات القلب
ـ ويستعمل كطارد للبلغم ومدر للبول ولعلاج الالتهاب الرئوي المزمن وأمراض الكحة
ـ يستخدم بصل العنصل الأحمر كسم للفئران
استعمال كميات كبيرة منه تحدث غثيانا وقيئا

*********

ثـوم
Allium Sativum
الثوم من النباتات الحولية المعمرة، يتبع فصيلة الزنبقيات وتنتشر زراعته في جميع أنحاء العالم، وعرف منذ قديم الزمان كنبات طبي يمكن خزنه
تعود رائحة الثوم القوية إلى احتوائه على مركبات كبريتية خصوصا الألسين والألئين والأجوئين، ويحتوى الثوم على بعض الإنزيمات وفيتامينات ( أ ) و
( ب مركب ) و ( ج ) ومركبات شبه هورمونية تشبه الهرمونات الجنسية كما يحتوى على زيت طيار
تستعمل فصوص الثوم على نطاق واسع للشفاء من كثير من الأمراض بإذن الله. وقد أورد الدكتور مصطفى السمرى أهم الأمراض التي يعالجها الثوم كما يلي:
الثوم دواء ناجح لمعالجة مشاكل القلب والأوعية الدموية، فهو يخفض مستوى الكولستيرول الزائد في الدم. ويذكر العلماء أن الثوم يقوم بخفض مستوى الدهون - ومنها الكوليسترول بالطبع- بطرق ثلاث هي:
1ـ إبطاء عملية تكوين الدهون نفسها داخل الجسم
2ـ زيادة قدرة الخلايا على هدم وتحليل الدهون
3ـ تحريك الدهون المخزنة بالأنسجة الدهنية والكبد إلى تيار الدم حيث يتم حرقها والتخلص من الزائد منها
ولقد قام البروفيسور الألماني "هان رويتر" بإدخال زبدة "مادة دهنية" تحتوي على كميات من زيت الثوم إلى طعام جماعة من المتطوعين، فوجد أن نسبة الكوليسترول في دمهم انخفضت إلى درجة ملحوظة عن نسبة الكوليسترول في دم أفراد جماعة آخرين تناولوا زبدة عادية
وثبت بالتجارب والأبحاث التي أجراها أطباء وعلماء من أمريكا وألمانيا وروسيا وإنجلترا واليابان والصين أن الثوم (مضاد حيوي) واسع المجال يفوق البنسلين نفعا، حيث ثبت أنه يقضي على الكثير من الميكروبات والفطريات والفيروسات والديدان الطفيلية، بل إن دراسة أمريكية حديثة تذكر أن الفيروس المسبب لمرض نقص المناعة المكتسبة (الإيدز) يفقد قدرته على النمو والاتنشار في وجود الثوم!! كما أن الثوم يزيد من نشاط جهاز المناعة بالجسم، علما بأن نقص المناعة هو مشكلة مريض الإيدز
ولكن يرى دكتور "بنجامين لو" أستاذ المناعة بجامعة لومايندا بكاليفورنيا أن الثوم يمكن أن يستخدم في الوقاية من مرض الإيدز، لكن من الصعب استعادة الجسم لمناعته الطبيعية مرة أخرى بعد أن انتشر به فيروس المرض سواء بالثوم أو بأي دواء بمفرده
وثبت أن الثوم يحمي من العدوى بالإنفلونزا ويخفف كثيرا من أعراضها. وننصح بشرب عصير البرتقال أو الليمون المضروب مع 6 فصوص ثوم يوميا لمدة 3 أيام
ويذكر أن الثوم قد ساهم في وقف وباء الأنفلونزا الذي قتل آلاف الإنجليز عام 1918م ، وعندما داهمت الأنفلونزا الاتحاد السوفيتي عام 1965م نصح الأطباء هناك جميع المواطنين بأكل الثوم للحماية من المرض، وعندما عم وباء الأنفلونزا دول أوروبا كانت إيطاليا أقل تلك البلاد إصابة بالمرض، نظرا لما هو معروف عن الإيطاليين من كثرة أكل الثوم
ثبت أن الثوم يزيد من نشاط جهاز المناعة بالجسم، ويتركز هذا النشاط على الخلايا المختصة بالتهام الخلايا السرطانية وتدميرها. ووجد العلماء أن وجود الثوم يعوق عملية تمثيل المواد داخل الخلية السرطانية، وبالتالي يعوق نشاط الخلايا السرطانية ونموها
وجد أن الثوم مضاد قوي للسموم التي يتعرض لها الإنسان في حياته. كما وجد أن الثوم بما يحتويه من مركبات السلفا يحمي خلايا الكبد من الضمور والتلف
وثبت أن الثوم مفيد في حالات الربو، ويمكن لمريض الربو تحضير شراب الثوم بإضافة ملعقتين من العسل الأسود إلى فصوص الثوم المقطعة وتترك مدة ساعتين، ثم يصفى ويؤخذ ملعقة من الشراب وقت السعال
حمى التيفود، استخرج من الثوم حديثا دواء باسم أنيودول داخل كبسولات مغلفة لسهولة تعاطيها، تستخدم في علاج التيفود
تفتيت حصوة الكلى، يساعد الثوم في إزالة الحصى الكلوية ويخفف من نوبات المغص الكلوي يحضر خليط من عصير الليمون وزيت الزيتون وأوراق البقدونس مع نصف فنجان ثوم مهروس، وتؤخذ منه ملعقة على الريق
السعال الديكي، يعطي الطفل 10 نقاط من عصير الثوم مع عصير البرتقال كل 6 ساعات
الديدان المعوية الدبوسية(أكسيورس) حيث يقتل الثوم هذه الديدان ويطهر أمعاء الطفل منها، ولهذا يعطي الطفل في الصباح فنجانا من الحليب غلي فيه بضعة فصوص من الثوم، ويلي ذلك حقنة شرجية دافئة بمغلي الثوم، وهذا يميت الديدان ويخرجها ميتة مع البراز
الدفتريا، وهو من أخطر الأمراض التي تصيب الأطفال، ثبت أن للثوم مفعولا مقاوما للميكروب المسبب لمرض الدفتريا (الخناق)
الدرن الرئوي، ثبت أن الثوم يوقف نمو البكتريا المسببة للدرن الرئوي
الحمى الشوكية، ثبت أيضا أن الثوم يقضي على ميكروب الالتهاب السحائي (الحمى الشوكية)
الدوسنتاريا، للثوم القدرة على وقف نمو الميكروب المسبب للدوسنتاريا الأميبية، ويمكن أخذ فص أو كبسولة من الثوم مع زيت الزيتون بعد الأكل 3 مرات يوميا لمدة أسبوع
تطهير الجروح، وذلك بتضميدها بمزيج مكون من 10 جرامات من عصير الثوم وجرامان كحول و 90 جراما ماء
الجذام، نجح الهنود في علاج مرض الجذام بواسطة الثوم
لدغات الحشرات، حيث ينظف مكان اللدغة، ويدهن بأجزاء من فصوص الثوم المهروس
الإمساك، بأخذ فص واحد أو كبسولة واحدة من الثوم على الريق
الروماتيزم والنقرس واللمباجو، استحضر من الثوم مرهم لعلاج هذه الأمراض
مرض السكر، يقوم الثوم بخفض مستوى الجلوكوز بالدم عن طريق تحفيز البنكرياس على إنتاج كمية أكبر من الأنسولين، أو عن طريق تذليل المقاومة التي تعترض مفعول الأنسولين
ليس هذا فحسب، بل تتعدد الأمراض التي يساهم الثوم في علاجها مثل: حساسية الأنف، والثعلبة، والجرب، وعدوى المهبل بالفطريات (المونيليا) ويستعمل الثوم لتسكين آلام الأذن، وتقوية اللثة ومنع تساقط الأسنان، ويعالج سوء الهضم والغازات ، ويطهر الأمعاء ويزيل عفونتها، ويهدئ الأعصاب، ويفيد في تقوية القدرة الجنسية، وينشط الجسم ويزيل التوتر النفسي والأعراض الجسمية المرتبطة بالحالة النفسية مثل الإجهاد والصداع النفسي، وغيرها. وسبحان الله!
وبعد، فإنه يمكن التخلص من رائحة الثوم المنفرة بشرب ملعقة عسل نحل، أو مضغ حبات من البن أو الكمون أو الينسون أو عيدان البقدونس
ويجب عدم الإكثار من تناول الثوم، حيث يؤدي الإفراط في تناوله إلى ارتفاع أو انخفاض ضغط الدم عن معدلة الطبيعي (120/80 مم زئبق)
وتؤثر رائحة الثوم على الأم المرضعة، وتظهر رائحة الثوم في الحليب فلا يقبل عليه الطفل الرضيع
والجرعة الزائدة من الثوم تضر بالحوامل، وتؤدي إلى تهيج المعدة والجهاز الهضمي. ويفضل لمن يعانون من مشاكل بالجهاز الهضمي أن يستخدموا الثوم المطبوخ أو الثوم المستحضر طبيا "الكبسولات" حيث يحتوي على خلاصة الثوم بعد إزالة المواد المهيجة عنها

**********

جرجيـر
Barbarca Vulgaris
جرجير البر ـ بقلة عائشة
نبات معروف من العائلة الصليبية ، ساقه خضراء منتصبة مضلعة شبه مرطاء متفرعة مورقة، وأوراقه ملساء لامعة سميكة، وأزهاره صفراء زاهية، ويتميز بأنه نبات كثير الاستنبات
الأجزاء المستعملة الأوراق الخضراء والبذور
تؤكل أوراق الجرجير طازجة ويعمل منها سلاطات، وتضاف إلى الخضروات المطهية ولها قيمة غذائية عالية
نقيع أوراق الجرجير يفيد ضد داء حفر الأسنان وينقى الدم وينظف المعدة، ويفيد ضد علل الكبد وأمراض الكلى
زيت بذور الجرجير مفيد لتقوية الشعر وإزالة القشرة
لعلاج الشعر المتساقط يمزج مقدار 50 جراما من عصيرالجرجير مع مقدار 50 جراما من الكحول مع قليل من ورق الورد، يدلك جلد الرأس بهذا المزيج يوميا لمدة شهر
لإدرار البول يغلى مقدار ثلاث حفنات من الجرجير مع بصلة كبيرة بيضاء في لتر ونصف من الماء، ويستمر في الغلي حتى يبقى الثلث، ثم يصفى ويشرب - وهو فاتر- مقدار فنجان في الصباح ومثله في المساء
لعلاج الحروق يستخدم مرهم الجرجير، ولتجهيزه تسحق كمية من الجرجير مع بصلة متوسطة الحجم، وكمية من ورق الفراولة، ثم يطبخ بزيت الكتان، يصفى المزيج وهو ساخن بقطعة من الشاش، ويستخدم لعلاج الحروق
يوصى باستعمال عصير الجرجير لمن يصاب بأعراض التسمم بالنيكوتين. وفي الجهاز الهضمي يساعد الجرجير - إذا استعمل بكميات معتدلة كعصارة أو في السلطة - على الهضم وإدرار الصفراء
يدر الجرجير البول والطمث، ولذلك تنصح المرأة الحامل بالإقلال من تناوله بقدر الإمكان
كما ينصح المصابون بتضخم الغدة الدرقية بالإمتناع عن تناول الجرجير
الإفراط في استعماله بأي شكل من الأشكال غير صحي، لأن الإفراط في تناوله يسبب اضطرابا في الهضم وحرقانا في المثانة

**********

البصل
ALLIUM CEPAL
البصل من فصيلة الزنبقيات ، وهو من النباتات الحولية المعمرة ، ويوجد منه نوعان: البصل الأبيض والبصل الأحمر، ولا فرق بين النوعين من الوجهة الطبية ولكنهما يختلفان في المذاق.
وقد ذكر البصل في القرآن الكريم مرة واحدة في الآية رقم (61) من سورة البقرة [ وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نصبر على طعام واحد فادع لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الأرض من بقلها وقثائها وفومها وعدسها وبصلها، قال أتستبدلون الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير، اهبطوا مصرا فإن لكم ما سألتم ]
يحتوى البصل على مواد فعَّالة شبيهة بالمواد الموجودة في الثوم، ويحتوى كذلك على جليكوسيدات وجلوكوكونين ، ويحتوى البصل على عناصر غذائية هامة مثل البروتينات والكربوهيدرات، كما يحتوي على كمية من الأملاح المعدنية أهمها أملاح الحديد والفسفور والكالسيوم، وأيضاً يحتوى على فيتامينات أ ، ب ، ج ، كما يحتوى أيضاً على زيوت طيارة وألبان سليلوزية منشطة للأمعاء
موطنه الأصلي وسط آسيا حتى جنوب غربي بلاد الهند . وزرع في الشرق الأوسط ومنطقة البحر الأبيض المتوسط
الأجزاء المستعملة رأس البصلة الصحيحة الناضجة
مطهر ممتاز وطارد للغازات وفاتح للشهية
قاتل للجراثيم، فمضغ البصل لمدة أربع دقائق كافٍ لقتل جميع الميكروبات التي توجد في الفم لدرجة التعقيم
يستخدم لطرد بعض الديدان المعدية
يستخدم عصير البصل مع العسل بنسب متساوية فى علاج الماء الأبيض الذي يصيب العين
يستعمل عصير البصل فى دهان الأطراف المبتورة لتسكين الآلام
منقوع شرائح البصل يستعمل لطرد الديدان عند الأطفال
علاج منزلي مشهور لحب الشباب
يستعمل مغلي البذور كذلك لإدرار البول
والبصل مقو للطاقة الجنسية
- يمكن طرد الديدان المعوية ومعالجة البواسير بعمل حقنة شرجية من مغلي البصل، حيث تغلى بصلة متوسطة الحجم لمدة ثلاث دقائق في لتر من الماء ، يُصفى الماء بعد ذلك ويحقن فاتراً في الشرج
- تستخدم لبخة من البصل فوق الصدر لعلاج السعال الديكى، ويكون تجهيز اللبخة بتقطيع البصل إلى شرائح أو يفرم ثم يسخن ويغطى الموضع المراد معالجته بشرائح أو مفروم البصل الساخن ثم يربط بقطعة قماش، ويراعى تجديد اللبخة كل 12 ساعة
الإفراط في تناول البصل قد يسبب فقر دم ؛ ولذلك ينبغي ألا تزيد كمية البصل التي يتناولها الفرد في اليوم عن بصلتين صغيرتين
لا يجوز الاحتفاظ بالبصلة المقشرة أو المفرومة لأنها تتأكسد بالهواء وتصبح سامة
طبخ البصل يقلل كثيراً من فوائده الغذائية

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

البطيــخ

بطيخ أخضر، دلاع، رقى، يح، طبيخ، بطيخ شامي
نبات عشبي حولي مداد من الفصيلة القرعية، يزرع في المناطق المعتدلة والدافئة، وتوجد منه أصناف كثيرة، وهو نبات معروف لا يحتاج إلى وصف
نسبة عالية من الماء 90% وسكريات بنسبة 6-8 %، وهو غني بفيتامينات ج، د، أ، بالإضافة إلى أملاح معدنية أهمها الفوسفور والكبريت، ويحتوي على نسبة من المواد الدهنية والبروتينية والألياف
- نـبات عصيري يعتبر من أحب الفواكه الصيفية، فهو يرطب الجسم ويلينه وينشط الجسم ويجدد الطاقة
- ينصح بأكله بين الوجبات وليس بعد الأكل مباشرة

*********

التفاح

Malus Spp
ينتمي التفاح إلي الفصيلة الوردية، أوراقه بسيطة قلبية الشكل، والأزهار وردية ذكية الرائحة والتفاح من الفواكه الهامة فى الوقاية والعلاج ، وبالنسبة إلى طعمه فهو على ثلاثة أنواع: حلو ، ومر ، وحامض. جاء فيه المثل الشائع:
( تفاحة واحدة كل صباح تغنيك عن الطبيب )

مواد سكرية وبكتين وفيتامينات أ ، ب ، ج ومعادن
الثمرة الناضجة تؤكل نية أو مطبوخة
يكسب الجسم مناعة ضد كثير من الأمراض
يفيد في علاج الجهاز الهضمي والإسهال الحاد المزمن
يخفف نقيع التفاح من آلام الحمى والعطش وينشط الكبد
يساعد في تخليص الجسم من الأحماض والدهون
مناسب لمن يشكون من تصلب الشرايين والسمنة والبواسير والإكزيما والأمراض الجلدية
يستعمل لعلاج حالات الإسهال المزمن والحاد، خصوصا حالات الأطفال في فصل الصيف، حيث يمنع الطفل عن الغذاء بكل صوره إلا التفاح. ولإعداده للطفل تقشر (7 ـ 9) تفاحات، وتنظف من البذور الداخلية ثم تبشر، ويغذي منها الطفل إلى درجة الإشباع ثلاث مرات في اليوم، وبعد يومين أو ثلاثة، وبعد ظهور التحسن، تقلل كمية التفاح ويضاف إليها مغلي الشوفان، وباستمرار التحسن ينتقل الطفل تدريجيا إلى غذائه المعتاد
يستعمل لعلاج النزلة الرئوية وأمراض الأمعاء، وذلك بأن تقطع تفاحتان أو ثلاث تفاحات بقشورها، وتغلي في لتر من الماء لمدة ربع ساعة، ويشرب من هذا المغلي مقدار أربعة أو ستة أقداح يوميا
لعلاج الروماتيزم، وإدرار البول، وعلاج النقرس يغلي 30 جراما من قشر التفاح في حوالي ربع لتر من الماء لمدة ربع ساعة، و يشرب من هذا المغلي مقدار أربعة أو ستة أقداح يوميا
لعلاج السعال الناتج عن التهاب الحنجرة والبحة عند الأحداث والمسنين يؤكل التفاح الممزوج بسكر النبات مع الينسون. والأفضل من ذلك استعمال التفاح المشوي مع حشو كل تفاحة بمقدار صغير (ربع ملعقة صغيرة) من الزعفران. والتفاح المشوي يزيل أيضا الإمساك المستعصي ويلين البطن
كما يوصي الأطباء بتناول التفاح لعلاج أمراض الكبد، وزيادة ضغط الدم، والإمساك، والإصابة بتضخم الغدد الليمفاوية (داء الخنازير) وفقر الدم
تناول تفاحة في آخر وجبة الطعام ـ خاصة العشاء ـ يلين المعدة، وينظف الأسنان، كما أن حامض الأوكساليك الذي بالتفاح يبيض الأسنان ويحافظ عليها
ويوجد حاليا شراب التفاح الخالي من الكحول، ويوصف لكثير من الأمراض كفقر الدم، والضعف العام، وتصلب الشرايين، وداء النقرس، وأمراض الكبد، والجهاز البولي، وأمراض الجلد، وروماتيزم الأعصاب
يستعمل التفاح لعلاج آلام الأذن، وذلك بأن تشوى التفاحة وتوضع لبخة على الأذن المريضة، كما تفيد هذه اللبخة في علاج الجروح.أو تعمل اللبخة من خليط متساو من عصير التفاح وزيت الزيتون
هذا، ويوصي الأطباء كل الأشخاص في جميع الأعمار بتناول التفاح، وبصورة خاصة المصابين بأمراض الكلى والمفاصل والنقرس
وأوصى الأطباء الروس بكثرة تناول التفاح كعلاج للضغط الشرياني، وحصى المرارة. ويمكن للمصابين بضعف المعدة أكل التفاح بشرط تقشيره أو مضغه جيدا

*************


التمر
البلح ـ رطب ـ بسر
نبات معروف من ثمار النخيل ، وحتى يتم نضج ثمرة النخيل تمر بعدة أطوار، أولها الطلع ثم الخلال ثم البلح ثم البسر ثم الرطب ثم التمر. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما رواه مسلم والإمام أحمد: "بيت لا تمر فيه جياع أهله". بل لقد ذكر القرآن لفظة النخل أو النخيل عشرين مرة، منها: [ وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعنـاب، وفجرنا فيها من العيون ] ( يس 34) ومنها: [ ينبت لكم به الزرع والزيتون والنخيل ] (النحل 11)
مواد سكرية بنسبة 70 % فى التمر و 20 ـ 30 % فى البلح، ومعادن كثيرة مهمة منها البوتاسيوم والكالسيوم والمغنسيوم ونسبة عالية من الفوسفور وفيتامينات ( أ) و (ب) وبروتينات وألياف سليلوزية
- يحتوى التمر على نسبة عالية من البروتينات والسكريات التى تقوم بعملية بناء الجسم وإمداده بالطاقة اللازمة
- يحافظ على النظر ويقوى الأعصاب البصرية نظرا لوجود نسبة عالية من فيتامين (أ).
- يساعد في تقوية الأعصاب وتليين الأوعية الدموية
- مفيد لنمو الأطفال
- ومفيد أيضا لمن يقومون بأعمال ذهنية نظرا لاحتوائه على نسبة من الفوسفور
- منبه لحركة الرحم وزيادة قوة انقباضة مما يجعله مساعدا للوضع أثناء الولادة
- ويفيـد البلح في حالات اضطراب المجارى البولية وإدرار البول، ويساعد الجهاز الهضمي وينبه حركته
- وينصح الصائمون بالإفطار على التمر؛ لأن المواد السكرية تمتص بسرعة وتعوض الجسم عن نقص السكر في الدم أثناء الصوم


***********
التــوت
فرصاد - توت الشامي ـ توت أبيض ـ توت أسود
Morus Alba, and M- Nigra
يتبع التوت فصيلة التوتيات، وهو على نوعين: أبيض وأسود، وكلا النوعين متشابه الشكل تقريبا إلا أن التوت الأسود محبوب أكثر ولذلك يعمل منه أنواع من المربى والمشروبات، وتمتاز شجرة التوت الأبيض بأنها أكثر طولاً فهي تعلو
حتى 15 متراً وساقها متفرعة، أما شجرة التوت الأسود فيبلغ ارتفاعها 6 أمتار وأوراقها البسيطة بيضية منشارية مسننة الحافة
أدنين وبروتينيات وأملاح معدنية وفيتامينات أ، ب،ج
الأجزاء المستخدمة الثمرة الناضجة والأوراق المغلية
يحتوى التوت على كثير من المعادن اللازمة لبناء الجسم
مضاد للبول السكري باستخدام الأوراق المغلية
يفيد في علاج حموضة المعدة والإمساك والأمراض الروماتزمية وأمراض الكبد
القشرة تفيد في تسكين آلام الأسنان
ولها كذلك تأثير على الانفعالات والحمى
الغرغرة بعصير التوت مفيد ضد الذبحة الصدرية
يصنع منه صبغة كمقو لتغذية الدم

*********

أناناس
ANANAS SATIVAS
الأناناس من فصيلة البروماليات، وهو من نباتات الفاكهة المعمرة التي خص الله بها المناطق الاستوائية الحارة، يتكاثر خضرياً بسهولة ولا يتحمل البرودة ، ويحتاج إلي صيف حار رطب، ثماره قشطية عطرية لذيذة الطعم، ومنها الأبيض والأخضر
يحتوى الأناناس على السكريات، وبه نسبة من أملاح الكالسيوم والحديد ومجموعة من الفيتامينات منها أ ، ب ، ج، ويحتوى على إنزيم بروملين وله خاصية الببسين
موطنة الأساسي الهند، وتنتشر زراعته في سنغافورة واتحاد ماليزيا وكوبا
الأجزاء المستخدمة هي الثمرة كما هي تامة النضج
يفيد في تسكين اضطرابات المخ وعلاج أمراض الحلق
ثمار الأناناس مقوية للمعدة ومدرة للبول
ويحضر منها أشربة نافعة للسعال الديكي عند الأطفال
يفيد في علاج تصلب الشرايين ومرض النقرس

******

الخوخ
دراق - دراقن
Persica Vulgaris
نبات معروف من عائلة الورديات، وهو من المواد الغذائية الغنية بالألياف
الموطن الأصلي للخوخ قد يكون إيران ويرجح أن يكون الصين
الأجزاء المستعملة الثمرة الطازجة أو المجففة، وتستعمل الزهور والأوراق كمسكن
الخوخ ملين ممتاز يساعد على تليين القناة الهضمية وتنشيط إفراز المرارة
وقد استعمل فى أوروبا كنبات طبي لعلاج الديدان والالتهابات الجلدية وضيق التنفس والصمم وداء النقرس
وقد أثبتت التجارب المختلفة فعالية الخوخ فى علاج السعال الديكي والربو وأزمات الكلى والحصوة والتهابات المثانة

********

الرمـان

Punica Granatum
ينتمي إلى العائلة الرمانية، وهو عبارة عن شجيرة متساقطة جذعها غير منتظم، والأوراق قليلة ملساء بيضية متقابلة متصالبة، وتبدأ أشجار الرمان فى الإزهار فى السنة الثالثة من عمرها، وتجود بأقصى ثمارها فى السنة السادسة، ورد ذكر الرمان في سورة الرحمن في قوله تعالى: [ فيهما فاكهة ونخل ورمان ]
( الآية 68). وقال جل وعلا في سورة الأنعام: [وهو الذي أنزل من السماء ماء فأخرجنا به نبات كل شيء فأخرجنا منه خضرا نخرج منه حبا متراكبا، ومن النخل من طلعها قنوان دانية وجنات من أعناب والزيتون والرمان مشتبها وغير متشابه، انظروا إلى ثمره إذا أثمر وينعه، إن في ذلكم لآيات لقوم يؤمنون] (99)
قشر الرومان يحتوي على نسبة عالية من التانين، وتحتوى البذور على سائل قلوي طيار يعرف بالبليزين
الموطن الأصلي بلاد فارس، وقد عرف فى مصر قديماً ونقله المسلمون إلى أوروبا عن طريق الأندلس
الأجزاء المستخدمة هي الثمار وتشمل البذور والقشرة الخارجية
مادة البليزين الموجودة فى بذور الرمان تستخدم كطارد للديدان الشريطية
وإذا شرب عصيره مع الماء والسكر أو مع العسل والماء كان مسهلاً خفيفاً، وهو منظف لمجارى التنفس والصدر ومطهر للدم
يشفى من عسر الهضم، وأكله مع المواد الدسمة يساعد على هضمها
قشور جذور الرمان تغلى بنسبة " 50 - 60 " جراماً فى لتر ماء لمدة ربع ساعة، ويشرب كوب منها فى كل صباح لطرد الديدان الشريطية

************

المانجو
منجا
Mangifera Indica
نبات معروف يتبع فصيلة المانجو، وهى من فواكه المناطق الاستوائية، ومن الاشجار مستديمة الخضرة وتعمر طويلا لمئات السنين
وينقسم المانجو إلى أصناف وحيدة الجنين وأصناف أخرى عديدة الأجنة، وكل من هذين الصنفين ينتمى إليه عدة أصناف ولكل منها ميزاته الخاصة، وثمار المانجو بجميع أنواعها تحتوى على نسبة كبيرة من المواد الغذائية اللازمة للجسم
يحتوى المانجو على مواد سكرية ودهنية وبروتين ونسبة كبيرة من فيتامين (أ) ومقدار متوسط من فيتامين (ب) وحامض ستريك وفيتامين (ج) وكمية من زيت طيار بالقشرة
موطنه الأصلي منطقة بلاد الهند
يحتوى المانجو على فيتامين ( أ ) وهو هام لمقاومة الالتهابات خاصة عند الأطفال
ووجود فيتامينات ( ج ) و ( ب ) فى المانجو يقى الجسم من أمراض الإسقربوط والبلاجرا والبري بري

**********

المـوز

Musa Paradisiaca
الموز من النباتات ذات الفلقة الواحدة سريعة النمو ، وأوراقه ذات لون أخضر قاتم ، ويتراوح طولها من ا-4 أمتار، وكان الموز قديما يسمى ( طعام الفلاسفة ) أو ( فاكهة الحكماء ). ولم يذكر الموز في كتاب الله إلا مرة واحدة باسم "الطلح"، وذلك في الآية(29) من سورة الواقعة: [ وأصحاب اليمين ما أصحاب اليمين، في سدر مخضود، وطلح منضود ] وقد اتفق معظم المفسرين على أن الطلح هو الموز، ومنضود أي متـراكم الثمر، متراص بعضه فوق بعض
الموز غنى بعدد من الفيتامينات منها فيتامينات ( ج ) و ( أ ) و ( ب 10 ) و
( ب12 ) و ( د ) ، بالاضافة إلى أملاح معدنية وسكريات وبروتينات، ويحتوى كذلك على مادة ( الفلور ) المفيدة للأسنان
يعتبر الموز من أهم نباتات الفاكهة التي تنمو بالمناطق الاستوائية والحارة، وموطنه الأصلي جنوب آسيا ونقله المسلمون إلى أوربا عن طريق الأندلس، ولما كان المسلمون يشبهون ثمرة الموز بالبنان فقد سمي في أوربا (بنانا)
مكونات ثمرة الموز تجعلها غذاء جيدا للذين يقومون بمجهود ذهني، كما أنها تفيد المصابين بأمراض القرحة والتهاب الأمعاء الغليظة والإسهال والتهاب الكلية
ويستعمل كشراب مغذ ومرطب بعد خلطه باللبن المحلى بالعسل
والموز يساعد الأطفال على النمو لاحتوائه على فيتامين ( أ )
الفلور الموجود في الموز يحمى الأسنان من التسوس ويصنع من الثمار المجففة دقيق يصنع منه خبز للمصابين بالتبول الزلالي

*******************

الفراولة
فريز - شليك - توت الأرض - الحرجى
Fragaria Vesca
نبات معروف من العائلة الوردية، عرف منذ قديم الزمان، وقد قدرها وعرف قيمتها الطبيب الإغريقي " تيوفراتوس ". ومن الفراولة نوعان: حلو وحامض.
الفراولة غنية بأملاح الكالسيوم والحديد والمواد السكرية، كما تحتوى أيضاً على فيتامينات ب ، ج ، هـ ، ك
الأجزاء المستعملة هي الفاكهة والأوراق والجذور
الفاكهة الطازجة تؤكل ويشرب عصيرها، وتستعمل فى عمل المربات والشربات والحلوى
ذات قيمة غذائية ودوائية عالية، فهي سهلة الهضم وتتوافق حتى مع المعد الضعيفة
عصير الفراولة قلوي مدر للبول وينشط المعدة ويساعد على الهضم، وهو ملين ومغذ ومقو
ويساعد عصير الفراولة على بناء الأنسجة، كما أنه منظف للدم ومضاد للسموم ومنظم لإفرازات المرارة ويستعمل ضد النزيف
مغلي أوراق وجذور الفراولة يستعمل في علاج الإسهال، ونقص إفراز المرارة، وأمراض الكبد، وأمراض المثانة والكلى
لتجميل بشرة الوجه تهرس حبات الفراولة ويدهن بها الوجه قبل النوم، ويترك حتى الصباح، ثم يغسل بماء البقدونس الإفرنجي، وهذا يساعد على تنشيط الجلد وإزالة التجاعيد
يصفى عصير خمس حبات من ثمار الفراولة في قطعة قماش ناعمة مع بياض بيضة، ويضاف إليه خمس نقط ممن ماء الورد وعشر نقط من صبغة صمغ جاوة، تمزج هذه الأشياء كلها وتفرش كمادة من القطن، ثم توضع على الوجه لمدة ساعة، ترفع بعد ذلك، ويغسل الوجه بماء فاتر يحتوي على بيكربونات الصوديوم بنسبة 15 جراما لكل لتر
يساعد عصير الفراولة على إزالة صفرة الأسنان والرسوبات التي تتراكم عليها
ينصح بعدم تناول الفراولة أصحاب الحساسية المفرطة، حيث قد يظهر على أجسامهم طفح جلدي بعد تناولها

*******************

السحـلـب

نبات معروف وهو عشبي معمر من فصيلة السحلبيات، يزرع للزينة كما يوجد بريا، وهو نبات مشهور بمسحوقه الأبيض النشوي الذي يصنع منه شراب السحلب المعروف
يتركب من مواد هلاميـة، ومواد زلاليــة
- السحلب مضاد للإسهال وخاصة عند الأطفال، ولوقف النزيف الداخلي في المعدة (قرحة المعدة).
- يصنع منه شراب منعش يحلى بالعسل والسكر والحليب

*******************

الشاي
الشاي الأخضر ، الشاي الأسود ، شاي صيني ، الشاي الذهبي
Camellia Thea
نبات من فصيلة الشاي، عرف فى الشرق كمادة منشطة وشراب منعش، ويطلق البعض تسمية الشاي على كل شراب ساخن من أوراق النبات مثل النعناع والكركديه؛ فيقال شاي النعناع أو شاي الكركديه .. الخ، ويطلق البعض على الشاي العادي اسم الشاي الذهب
تحتوى أوراق الشاي على مواد فعَّالة من أهم الكافيين والتانين وكميات يسيرة من الثيوبرومين " و " التيوفيلين" و "الزانفين" بالإضافة إلى احتوائه على 15 % جالوتنيك أسيد ومواد ملونة وزيوت طيارة وإنزيمات مؤكسدة
تنمو شجيرات الشاي فى المناطق الحارة، وموطنه الأصلى منطقة الهند
يستعمل الشاي كشراب منعش ومرطب ومنبه مذ أزمان بعيدة
يقلل الشاي الأخضر من خطر الإصابة بتنخر الأسنان نظراً لاحتوائه على مادة الفلورايد، كما أنه يحارب سرطان المعدة ويعزز جهاز المناعة
الشاي الأسود قابض قوى مما يجعله مفيداَ فى حالات الإسهال
الطريقة الصحية لشرب الشاي
تتم بصب الماء الساخن حتى الغليان فوق الشاي وتركها لمدة خمس دقائق ثم يشرب بعدها، وهى الطريقة التى تسمى " الشاي الكشري "، أما غلى الشاي على النار فإنه يؤدى إلى زيادة نسبة التانين فى المشروب، ويمكننا معرفة ذلك من تحول الشاي إلى اللون الأسود بدلاً من اللون الذهبي الشفاف
يحظر تجهيز الشاي فى الأواني الحديدية، ولا يؤخذ مع مستحضرات الحديد أو الكالسيوم لأنها لا تتوافق مع الشاي
يستحسن عدم الإكثار من الشاى وأن يمنع عن الصغار والمتقدمين فى السن
من أهم الأعراض التى تنتج عن الإفراط فى تناول الشاي اضطراب ضربات القلب، وضيق التنفس ، وفقدان الشهية، واصفراراللون، والأرق، واضطرابات الهضم

**********

العرق سوس
عرقسوس - أصل السوس ـ السوس
Glycyrrhiza Spp.
السوس نبات برى معمر من الفصيلة البقولية، ويطلق على جذوره (عرقسوس) أو ( أصل السوس ) وهو مشهور فى البلاد العربية منذ أقدم العصور
المادة الفعالة فى السوس هى الكلتيسريتسن، وثبت أن عرق السوس يحتوى على مواد سكرية وأملاح معدنية من أهمها البوتاسيوم، والكالسيوم، والمغنسيوم، والفوسفات، ومواد صابونية تسبب الرغوة عند صب عصيره، ويحتوى كذلك على زيت طيار
ينبت في الأرض البرية حول حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط
يصنع من جذور السوس شراب (العرقسوس) وهو ملين ومدر للبول، ويسكن السعال المصحوب بفقدان الصوت (البحة الصوتية) وهو مفيد في علاج أمراض الكلى
ويستعمل مسحوقه ( ملعقة صغيرة مرة واحدة يوميا ) فى علاج قرحة المعدة والإمساك المزمن وعسر الهضم
وأثبتت أبحاث حديثة أن العرقسوس مقو ومنق للدم، ومعترف بالعرقسوس فى كثير من دساتير الأدوية المصرية والعالمية
لعلاج الإسهال وتليين الأمعاء يسحق 40 جراما من عرقسوس مع 40 جراما من زهر الكبريت و 40 جراما من الشمر و60 جراما من السنامكى و200 جرام من سكر النبات، يمزج الجميع وتؤخذ ملعقة واحدة مساء كل يوم لتليين الأمعاء، وملعقتان صغيرتان مساء كل يوم لإسهال المعدة
وأيظاً يستعمل جذر العرقسوس يخلط مع الجنسنغ ويغلي ويؤخذ يوميا كشراب مقو عام وخاصة للقلب
يفضل عدم تناول العرقسوس في حالات فرط ضغط الدم لأنه يسبب احتباس السوائل

**********
تمر هندي
عرديب _ حومر
Tamarindus Indiacal
من الفصيلة البقلية، أشجاره ضخمة تنمو بالمناطق الحارة، والثمرة عبارة عن قرن مبطط منحن قليلاً، وله قشرة رقيقة بداخلها لب بنى لحمى حمضي المذاق
تحتوى ثمرة التمر هندي على حامض الطرطريك وسترات البوتاسيوم وحمض الليمونيك، بالإضافة إلى حمض التانين القابض
يزرع في المناطق الحارة وموطنه الأصلي الهند
الأجزاء المستعملة الثمرة الناضجة الطازجة
يعمل من منقوعه شراب بارد منعش في فصل الصيف
ملين خفيف، ومن المستحسن شربه على الإفطار للصائمين
يستعمل مغلياً كالشاي ضد الحميات
طرق العلاج
يحضر مركب من نقيعه في الحليب بنسبة 1ـ 4 ويسمى مصل التمر الهندي، يفيد في إزالة الحموضة الزائدة في الجسم

************

جوز الطيب

Myristica Fragrans
نبات يتبع الفصيلة البسباسية، وقد عرفه العرب واستعملوا بذوره، وتتميز أشجاره بالأوراق المتبادلة كاملة الحافة، بيضاء الأسطح السفلي، أما الأزهار فهي بيضاء صغيرة فى مجموعات خيمية، والثمار لحمية تفتح بمصراعين أو أربعة. وتعرف بجوزة الطيب
يحتوى جوز الطيب على زيت طيار يشمل البورينول والأوجينول ودهن صلب ونشا
توجد في جزر الهند وسيلان والملايو
نواة الجوزة تستعمل كما هي أو مطحونة ويستخلص منها زيت عطري
تعتبر جوزة الطيب من المواد المنشطة والطاردة لرياح المعدة
يستعمل زيت جوز الطيب في صناعة المراهم التى تعالج الروماتيزم، وهو منبه جنسي قوى، ويحذر من إدمانه لأنه قد يؤدى الي ضعف دائم
يستعمل مبشور جوز الطيب لتعطير الحلوى الجافة والمشروبات الهاضمة، وفى صناعة العطور ومعاجين الأسنان

***************

حناء
الحنة
Lawsonia Inermis
نبات شجيري من العائلة الحنائية، جذوره حمراء، وأخشابه صلبة تحتوى على مادة ملونة تستعمل فى الشرق كخضاب للأيدي والشعر باللون الأحمر، وهى من النباتات الكثيرة التى شاع استخدامها عند قدماء المصريين، ويوجد منها أصناف كثيرة مثل: البلدي، والشامي، والبغدادي، والشائكة. والحناء البلدي هى أغنى هذه الأنواع بالمواد الملونة
تحتوى الحناء على مادة قابضة معروفة باسم " التانين" وتحتوى أوراق الحناء على نسب عالية من المواد الملونة أهمها مادة اللوزون، وتحتوى على مواد تنينية ومواد صمغية
الحناء من نباتات المناطق الاستوائية، ويرجح أن يكون موطنه الأصلي إيران أو الهند
الأجزاء المستعملة مسحوق الأوراق والزهور
تستعمل الحناء أساسا فى التجميل؛ فيخضب بمعجون أوراقها الأصابع والأقدام والشعر، للسيدات والرجال على السواء، بالإضافة إلى استعمالها في أعمال الصباغة
وتستعمل عجينة الحنة فى علاج الصداع بوضعها على الجبهة
وتستعمل زهور الحنة فى صناعة العطور
والتخضب بالحناء يفيد فى علاج تشقق القدمين وعلاج الفطريات المختلفة
وتستعمل الحناء فى علاج الأورام والقروح إذا عجنت وضُمَّد بها الأورام
وقد ثبت علمياً أن الحناء إذا وضعت فى الرأس لمدة طويلة بعد تخمرها فإن المواد القابضة والمطهرة الموجودة بها تعمل على تنقية فروة الرأس من الميكروبات والطفيليات، ومن الإفرازات الزائدة للدهون، كما تعد علاجا نافعا لقشر الشعر والتهاب فروة الرأس . ويفضل استعمال معجون الحناء بالخل أو الليمون؛ لأن مادة اللوزون الملونة لا تصبغ فى الوسيط القلوي

*******************

خبيـزة
خبازة برية ـ خبازـ خبازى
Malva Sglvestris
نبات معمر من فصيلة الخبازيات، ينمو بريا وفي حواشى الطرق والحدائق الخارجية للزينة، أوراقها مستديرة ومسننة، وساقها طويلة مكسوة بشعيرات دقيقة، والأزهار لونها أحمر فاتح
الموطن الأصلي جنوب البحر المتوسط حتى المناطق الحارة بآسيا وجنوب أوربا
الأوراق والأزهار. وتجمع في الجو الجاف في فترة الإزهار المبكر، وتجفف بسرعة في حرارة لا تزيد عن 40ْ
يستعمل المغلي لمعالجة السعال والتهاب الشعب الهوائية، وكملطف وملين ومضاد للالتهابات
وتستخدم من الخارج كلبخة لمعالجة القروح، وتوضع في ماء الحمام
يستخدم المغلي كغرغرة ومضمضة لالتهابات الفم والحنجرة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

شوفـان
خرطال زراعى ـ خرطال معروف
Avena Sativa
من نباتات الفصيلة النجيلية، يوصف بأنه حب متوسط بين الشعير والحنطة، وللشوفان أنواع عديدة أهمها: الشوفان العادى والتركى والأحمر والقصير. وتزرع منه أنواع في الربيع وأخرى في الشتاء وفي أجواء باردة رطبة، ويحتاج إلى كميات كبيرة من المياه، وكان الشوفان يسمى في الطب القديم "هرطمان".
يحتوى الشوفان على نسبة عالية من الدهن والبروتين والمعادن، كما يحتوى على هرمون قريب من الجريبين (الهرمون المبيضى) وعلى الكاروتين وفيتامينات "ب" و" د ". وكل مائة جرام منه تحتوى على 600 ميكروجرام ثيامين و 110 ريبوفلافين و 1,05 نياسين و 1,100 بانتونيك
تستعمل صبغة الشوفان للتقوية في دور النقاهة من الأمراض أو بعد الإجهاد الجسمانى، وكذلك كمنوم
والشوفان مفيد لمرضى الأعصاب وكذلك لمرضى السكر والمصابين بخلل في الكلى
دقيق الشوفان يساعد في معالجة بعض المشاكل الجلدية عند استعماله خارجيا
نخالة الشوفان تفيد في تخفيض مستوى الكوليسترول في الدم
تؤخذ جرعات (2 ـ 3) مل من خلاصة قش الشوفان لحالات الأرق والقلق والاكتئاب

*******************
دوار الشمـس
دوار الشمس ـ عين الشمس
Helianthus Annuus
أحد نباتات العائلة المركبة، يتميز عباد الشمس بأزهاره الكبيرة الشعاعية التى تدور مع الشمس أينما دارت؛ ولذلك سمى دوار الشمس، ويستنبت كنبات زينة، وتؤكل بذوره كمسليات (اللب) أو (اللب السوري)
تحتوى بذور عباد الشمس على جلوكسيدات، ونسبة 35 ـ 55 % زيت، وكميات قليلة من الفلورين، وفيتامينات (أ) و (ب)
الأجزاء المستعملة البذور
استعمل الأطباء قديما بذور عباد الشمس كعلاج للملاريا، ولتخفيف كولسترول الدم ومنع تصلب الشرايين
تحتوى بذور عباد الشمس (اللب) على مادة الفلورين التى تفيد في منع تسوس الأسنان
كما تحتوى على فيتامين (أ) ولذلك تفيد في علاج مرض العشى الليلي
يستعمل زيت بذور عباد الشمس في إعداد الأطعمة والمأكولات


*******************

قـرفـة
قرفة خشبية ـ قرفة قرنفلية ـ السليخة ـ الدارصوص
Cinnamomum Spp.
أحد نباتات الفصيلة الفارسية، وهو شجيري دائم الخضرة، وقشوره عطرية ذات طعم حار سكري لذاع تحتوى على زيت طيار، ويوجد ثلاثة أنواع من القرفة
- قرفة، وتسمى قشورها فانيلا
- قرفة خشبية، وتسمى أيضا السليخة أو الدارصوص، وبها نسبة عالية من سيناميك ألدهيو تبلغ 75%
ـ القرفة القرنفلية، وتسمى الدارصينى " وهو تعبير صينى معناه شجرة الصين " وتسمى أيضا القرفة السيلانية
تحتوى قشور القرفة على زيوت عطرية طيارة قوية الفاعلية، ومواد تينية، ومواد ملونة، ومواد نشوية، وننكريوفيللين وهى مادة بلورية تستخرج من القرنفل والقرفة
أشجار القرفة تنتشر في الهند وسيلان والصين وجاوة بإندونيسيا والفلبين .. وغيرها
تستخدم في علاج نزلات البرد والسعال وآلام الكلى وتنقية الصوت المصاب بالرطوبة، وهى طاردة للبلغم باستنشاق بخار الماء المغلي بالقرفة
زيت القرفة يستخدم كمادة تحلية، وهو طارد للغازات
يخفف 10 مل من زيت القرفة في 25 مل من زيت اللوز أو زيت عباد الشمس، ويستعمل المزيج لعلاج مغص البطن والإسهال

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الجرجير نبات حولي ( سنوي) أوراقه ريشية بسيطة  صغيرة مقسمة وسيقانه طويلة ويؤكل الورق الغض قبل ازهار النبات .

 ومن اسماء الجرجير :
Eruca sativa Miller
Arugula
roquette
true rocket
rocket salad
tira
white pepper
rucola

وهو ينتمي للعائلة الصليبية .

يزرع الجرجير في الحقول كنوع من الخضروات والنبات يزرع في البلاد المطلة على حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط وتأقلمت زراعته في منطقة الشمال الأفريقي.


الجزء المستخدم طبياً: الأوراق الخضراء

طعم أو مذاق الجرجير حريف ( فلفلي ) لوجود الجليكوإيرن .

تحتوي اوراق الجرجير على فيتامين " ج " أو  "C" و كالسيوم و كبريت و يود و حديد و فسفور و مواد كبريتية حريفة .

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الجرجير نبات حولي ( سنوي) أوراقه ريشية بسيطة  صغيرة مقسمة وسيقانه طويلة ويؤكل الورق الغض قبل ازهار النبات .

 ومن اسماء الجرجير :
Eruca sativa Miller
Arugula
roquette
true rocket
rocket salad
tira
white pepper
rucola

وهو ينتمي للعائلة الصليبية .

يزرع الجرجير في الحقول كنوع من الخضروات والنبات يزرع في البلاد المطلة على حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط وتأقلمت زراعته في منطقة الشمال الأفريقي.


الجزء المستخدم طبياً: الأوراق الخضراء

طعم أو مذاق الجرجير حريف ( فلفلي ) لوجود الجليكوإيرن .

تحتوي اوراق الجرجير على فيتامين " ج " أو  "C" و كالسيوم و كبريت و يود و حديد و فسفور و مواد كبريتية حريفة .

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اللي عنده معلومة يضيفها ما بدي حد يدخل يقلي مشكورة  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------

